# Gapeworm



## kacouros (Aug 2, 2013)

We have six 5 month old chickens and suddenly out of the blue we noticed one was wheezing and 
Stretching out her neck. She had watery stool and was not eating or drinking suddenly . she was also not keeping up with others when playing in yard. a friend of mine asked her veterany sister who said it sounds like gape worm. she advised us to give febendazole (dose is 20 mg/kg for 3-4 days ) We have done this and she had huge improvement but she still has a very light wheeze. she is playing and eating like normal but could it be anything else or will it take a bit longer to all clear up???


----------



## jmw283 (Jun 5, 2013)

I've used minced garlic and honey mixed in my chickens water. It helps the immuine system and I have seen it clear up wheezing in a couple of days


----------



## gramdonner1 (Jul 25, 2013)

*Garlic and Honey*

How much garlic and honey do you use in a gal. of water and do you use always or for so many days. Thanks


----------



## jmw283 (Jun 5, 2013)

One tablespoon of Honey and up to 6 cloves garlic in one gallon. Change it daily and u can use it up to 5 days. It works miracles


----------



## gramdonner1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks, I have 1 of my Buff Orps that sounds horse,Its been raining here and the little darlings dont go into their coop unless its raining buckets. She seems fine running eating drinking but I would rather be proactive then wait an see.


----------



## jmw283 (Jun 5, 2013)

Also regular yogurt fresh chopped fruit and veggies on a hot day they love it and it's great way to prevent crop problems.


----------



## jmw283 (Jun 5, 2013)

Just wondering the outcome of the sick hen


----------



## kacouros (Aug 2, 2013)

She is doing great. I did not treat the rest . No longer wheezing and plays/runs around like normal . Thank you


----------

